# Removable Rock n roll bed



## Frymatic (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi to all,
Looking for a removable rock n roll bed for my transit custom l2h2 minibus.
I have a Kombi (removable seats in the back) which I use for work etc. 
Many thanks...


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi and welcome aboard,

I think you will get more response to your question if you post it in the 'Motorhomes questions' section of the forum. 

Start a new thread with your question here https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-questions-and-knowledge-base-/


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Feb 1, 2018)

If you were to fit unwin tracking down on the floor you would be able to make any rock and roll bed removable as well as been able to slide it back and forth.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 1, 2018)

Might be worth a chat with these people;

Rock N Roll Seat - Pull Test, VW, T5, Transporter, Seat/Bed, Camper, Swivel Base Seat, RIB bed, Cannon Forge

Although it is for a VW T5, is the Kombi footprint the same?


----------



## Old Git (Feb 1, 2018)

Hello enjoy :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi and welcome, some good answers so far.


----------

